# Waste-oil heater from Thermo Pride Hot-air Furnace



## DPDISXR4Ti (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm in the process of remodeling a house, and one of the things that's otherwise hitting the dumpster is a Thermo Pride oil-fired hot-air furnace. I've already stripped the unit down to the burner and chamber which is when I got to thinking about using it as a waste-oil heater in the garage. My current thinking is that it would be a simple manual off/on operation used in radiant mode (no air handler).

Any thoughts on this? Suggestions on sites to guide me in this endeavor?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

there is a pretty good post on waste oil furnaces in this forum, with some links that should help answer some of your questions http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f67/waste-oil-burner-furnace-boiler-4911/


----------



## DPDISXR4Ti (Dec 6, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> there is a pretty good post on waste oil furnaces in this forum, with some links that should help answer some of your questions http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f67/waste-oil-burner-furnace-boiler-4911/


Thanks!


----------

